# Bully Sticks - What are your opinions?



## dogblogger (Nov 26, 2018)

I was just turned on to bully sticks for my two small pups - 7 month old rescues (one a bijon/poodle, and the other a bijon/shizu). They *LOVE* them, especially the ones by forPups. They're some of the best reviewed (and cheapest) ones I've found on Amazon, but are there any better brands out there?

Or, more importantly, should I be giving these to my pups as treats? Because the boys are small, I only give them a small one (and only about once a week). Is that okay?


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I give my lot all small dogs (3 Italian greyhounds, and a Scottish terrier mix) bullies as often as I can. I usually get the braided ones. I try to get the 12 inch ones and let them chew to their contentment. I take them away when they get to about 1 inch in length. I think they make a good, long lasting chew.


----------

